# Depths of Reflection



## Ihatemymoney (Jan 21, 2014)

I have been studying Light and Reflections using the book light science and magic as my primary source of information.

I do my own product photograph on my pool cues, I try to explain to other people the technic that I am using to photograph highly figured exotic woods with a thick glassy clear coat . 

First problem is I think my cues have thicker clear coat then the ones that are being compared.

Does Thickness of the clear coat or depth of glassy like translucent surface make a difference in the reflection ?



Second question or in this case possible problem.
I have the chance to photograph a Giant human skull. As in the skull of a 9ft man.
I will be allowed to bring in strobes and soft boxes and I am crossing my fingers that they will remove the glass box once they see the skull in no danger of it being damaged.

If they don't, how am I going to get past the reflections off of the glass box?
My way in or sneak in the middle of night :spiderma:


I have a linear polarized film that I made to cover the soft boxes for my mono lights. 
And a CPL. 

Ps just got the book in called ( SpeedLiter's Handbook ) cant wait to get a fresh cup java and dive in.


----------

